# 99 Nissan Frontier Oil Change



## jwatts244 (May 24, 2010)

I'm not big on anything to do with cars or trucks maintenance. Not that I don't like it I was just never brought up to do any of it on my own. I want to change my oil myself but I don't have the slighest clue on where the oil pan drain plug is. I was just wondering if someone can help me out?


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

If you have no idea where any of the pieces are, I would recomend you take it to a dealer for an oil change and ask the service advisor to point out a few thiings while it is on the rack. We would have no problem doing this for a customer at our dealership.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

jwatts244 said:


> I'm not big on anything to do with cars or trucks maintenance. Not that I don't like it I was just never brought up to do any of it on my own. I want to change my oil myself but I don't have the slighest clue on where the oil pan drain plug is. I was just wondering if someone can help me out?


The drain plug is the easy part. Find out where the filter is (accessible through the right side wheel well) and the proper method for filter installation (apply a film of oil to the filter gasket, hand tighten 1/2 to 3/4 turn after the gasket contacts the boss). Your best bet is to find a mentor who can guide you while you do your first oil change.

Actually, there's other maintenance you might want to do that is easy. Do you look under the hood to check your fluid levels? Have you ever checked and/or replaced your air filter? Have you inspected and/or replaced your belts? 

While they are much inferior to a factory service manual, you may want to purchase a Chiltons or Haynes manual for your vehicle. They provide basic vehicle service information.

Also, do you have tools? While Harbor Freight is cheap for tools, they specialize in cheap tools. If you think you are going to be doing more and more auto work invest in better quality tools, e.g. Craftsman. Craftsman tools can be very reasonable priced if purchased in sets and on sale.

Steve


----------



## jwatts244 (May 24, 2010)

azrocketman said:


> The drain plug is the easy part. Find out where the filter is (accessible through the right side wheel well) and the proper method for filter installation (apply a film of oil to the filter gasket, hand tighten 1/2 to 3/4 turn after the gasket contacts the boss). Your best bet is to find a mentor who can guide you while you do your first oil change.
> 
> Actually, there's other maintenance you might want to do that is easy. Do you look under the hood to check your fluid levels? Have you ever checked and/or replaced your air filter? Have you inspected and/or replaced your belts?
> 
> ...


I know where the oil filter is I saw it the other day when I was under my truck. I didnt mess with it because I was gonna change that after I drained the oil. I know finding the drain plug is probably easy but like I said I have never changed my oil so I dont know where the drain plug is. I got a buddy of mine to show it to me last night so I will be changing my oil today when I get home. I check my fluids and fill when they are low. I do change my air filter, and I have to replace my belts all the time for some reason and I got under the truck one time to look at it and said forget it just because it looks too much like a pain in the A$$. 

I would like to do more work on my truck so I might be going to Sears to buy me some Craftsman tools. 

Heres something else you might be able to answer for me. I had a power steering fluid leak a few months back so I tightened all the clips that are on the hose and that seems to have stopped the leak on my driveway, but now I dont see any leaks but I'm still having to fill up the power steering fluid about every 3-4 weeks. Could you tell me what the problem might be?


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

If your '99 is a 4-cylinder, the drain plug is easy, it's getting the filter out through the side, after removing the front right wheel, that's the pain in the buttski. After doing this once on my '98 (purchased in 1994 with 100K miles) I purchased and installed a remote oil filter mount kit from Perma-Cool. Now it's real easy to change the filter, will do so this weekend.

I'm not experienced with the 6-cylinder engine.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

Cusser said:


> If your '99 is a 4-cylinder, the drain plug is easy, it's getting the filter out through the side, after removing the front right wheel, that's the pain in the buttski. After doing this once on my '98 (purchased in 1994 with 100K miles) I purchased and installed a remote oil filter mount kit from Perma-Cool. Now it's real easy to change the filter, will do so this weekend.
> 
> I'm not experienced with the 6-cylinder engine.


I've never had to remove the wheel on my 2001 4 cylinder to remove and replace the oil filter. It's not a fun job but not significantly worse then the filter on my 1997 Saturn.

Relative to the original poster's question on the power steering: You still have a leak. If you are constantly adding fluid it's leaking because there is no way for power steering fluid to enter the engine to be burned or to contaminate another fluid system (crankcase or cooling). I'll bet that the foam protector around the return hose is wet with power steering fluid. You probably also have stains on the lower part of the chassis.

Steve


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

azrocketman said:


> I've never had to remove the wheel on my 2001 4 cylinder to remove and replace the oil filter. It's not a fun job


Well, I couldn't figure out how any other way to get the used oil filter out of the engine compartment, either from the top or the bottom of the engine, please inform. And taking the wheel off is what the operating manual states.

And to earlier inquiry: the three Frontier 4-cylinder drive belts (three if you have PS and AC) are among the easiest to adjust or replace of any vehicle I've seen.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

The rubber "mud" flap that covers the suspension in the wheel well has 3 plastic push fasteners that are intended to be more easily removable. I turn the steering wheel "hard" right and reach through the wheel well into the engine compartment. I remove the used filter (and install its replacement) from that opening.

Steve


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

azrocketman said:


> The rubber "mud" flap that covers the suspension in the wheel well has 3 plastic push fasteners that are intended to be more easily removable.


Thanks for sharing what you do. I HATE those %&!$#@&*#$%$damn push fasteners, have always broken a fair share of them. When I got the Frontier it had 100K miles and that rubberized flap was torn down the middle, likely by a frustrated former owner or mechanic.


----------

